# Finger ease?



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never tried it. What are the pros and cons? 

I get serious handcramp after using my acoustic for a while. Will finger ease ease this at all? Thanks.


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

melodious bumps sdsre :rockon2: :bow: :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Stupid question perhaps but what is 'Finger Ease'?


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Finger ease is a stuff to sray on your string to ease your finger to slide on it. That work well. I use it every week with my guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Opinions vary as with most products.

I personally don't like the feel of Finger Ease or similar products on my strings. It's too greasy.

Keeping fresh strings on your guitars is a much better solution in my opinion.

If you REALLY feel the need to have the strings feel slippery I would recommend the following old school trick.

Run the fingertips of your fretting hand along the side of your nose (The OUTside). There's a very fine and clean oil there that will not gum your strings up and this lasts for a couple of songs.


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Opinions vary as with most products.
> 
> I personally don't like the feel of Finger Ease or similar products on my strings. It's too greasy.
> 
> ...


I think the grease from my face could depreciate the strings. I am going with finger ease since it not only lubricates but also cleans.. 
Thanks for the help. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

pkster8235 said:


> I think the grease from my face could depreciate the strings. I am going with finger ease since it not only lubricates but also cleans..
> Thanks for the help. :food-smiley-004:


If you have grease on your face you may want to seek medical help, LOL.

The oil on the side of your nose is, as I said, clean and very fine. It won't leave any worse residue than finger ease. I'd try a little before you apply it to the whole guitar. Nothing feels greasier to me than finger ease, but some folks do like it obviously.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never had to use finger ease but I can imagine anyting that gets on your strings would kill them quick.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The oil secreted from the skin on the side of your nose is no different from the oil secreted from any other part of your skin. 'Clean' is an interesting term to use, while not inaccurate the term 'clean' is an interesting way to word a boy secretion. The oil will have a PH that matches ones body chemistry and may be acidic depending on the individual...no different than sweat. I do suppose it would work as string lube but.......eeeewwww gross

Fast Fret is a product that is like fingerease...but fast fret can actually clean the strings up a bit. Not as messy either. Both are a silicone base if memory serves.


My suggestion would be shifting to Elixir strings, the coating gives a slick feel.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Try it before you knock it Arch.

I didn't invent it. It as old as the Les Pauls you lovingly buy and sell (probably older).

As for it being clean, I suppose it's as dirty as the person who is attached to the nose.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

pkster8235 said:


> I get serious handcramp after using my acoustic for a while. Will finger ease ease this at all? Thanks.


Now that I know what the product is I can't imagine it would aleviate your hand cramping. If you're new to playing you need to build up some hand strength. If you're not new to playing try relaxing your grip on the neck a little and don't wrap your thumb around the top of the neck when it's not necessary to the playing. This should help some with the hand pain.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Try it before you knock it Arch.
> 
> I didn't invent it. It as old as the Les Pauls you lovingly buy and sell (probably older).
> 
> As for it being clean, I suppose it's as dirty as the person who is attached to the nose.



Lube is lube. I can totally see it working...but it just seems kind of odd.

Wonder who came up with the idea? Must have been an interesting guy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> Lube is lube. I can totally see it working...but it just seems kind of odd.
> 
> Wonder who came up with the idea? Must have been an interesting guy.


It's actually surprising how well it works. People shake their heads in disbelief when they try it.

I really don't do it much because I sweat so much hen I play that there's no need to lubricate anything. Certainly the sweat flying around creates as much in the way of leaning requirements as a little oil from my face would.

Who came up with it. I was shown by an old school Chet Atkins / Lenny Breau stylist who claimed he learned it from his father. That was in the early 80s.

I think this one could date back to before electricity.

Consider the convenience. Raise your fretting hand up, brush the fingertips against the side of your nose and away you go. You can do it between chords.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Consider the convenience. Raise your fretting hand up, brush the fingertips against the side of your nose and away you go. You can do it between chords.


And it only looks like you have a itchy nose. Plus, it looks like you have a cocaine* problem if you do it between every chord.




*disclaimer: its a joke, not every guitarist has a drug problem


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've seen oil from you nose and forehead used before and though I have not used it myself there are many who swear by it. Is it gross... I don't think so... is eating a greesy cheesburger with fries and then picking up your guitar and playing it gross... YES!

I like Dunlop 65 string cleaners and conditioner. It does not feel slippery it just cleans and coats the strings. Keeps them felling new and helps them last longer. Fast fret is OK too I have some but use it wat less than Dunlop 65. 

Craig


----------

